# Bacon Demon



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

No recipe & no idea how to make it, but it looks AWESOME!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

One of the more delicious demons...
Looks like bacon wrapped meatloaf w/bell peppers, carrots? & onions...


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

BACON!!! Looks pretty cool to have for a haunting meal!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

You cook it and I'll drive to Wichita and help you consume it!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love the woven bacon shirt! Pretty cool looking!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Everything is better with BACON!


----------

